

Open Competitions: Thoughts on the Netflix OSS prize - justinsb
http://blog.justinsb.com/blog/2013/09/30/open-competition/

======
gcb1
netflix has a policy of hiring great people and booting them after their first
big contribution.

basically a way to get top talent, lure with promises of stability and career,
get them to do what should have been a highly paid consulting jig and boot
them.

after experiencing that second hand, i will take my time to contribute to
projects that wont benefit them directly

~~~
spoon16
Source? I worked for Netflix for two years and loved it. I left to explore
working for smaller organizations. Most of the best engineers that I worked
with are still there. The great engineers I know that have left, left on their
own because the recent stock performance has enabled them to explore other
opportunities. Netflix has the best engineering culture that I have
experienced.

~~~
gruseom
What, in your view, makes its engineering culture good?

~~~
spoon16
[http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664](http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664)

This deck is an accurate representation of the Netflix culture. The company is
big so you will have different experiences in different parts of the company,
but I felt like leadership was very serious about encouraging the culture
described in that deck.

That deck describes the type of culture that I am productive and happy working
in.

